# 12V battery with RGS Goose #7?



## doublereefed (Jan 3, 2008)

Greetings,

I'm going to add battery/RC to an Accucraft RGS Goose #7. I don't have a good way to play with applying power to the pickups... no power supply, no 12V batteries laying around to see if 12V will give it a decent trundling high end speed. ... I'm a live steamer, dangit!  Can anyone weigh in on 12v with the Goose #7, or do I need to plan on higher voltage? 

Best,

-Richard


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't have #7, but I do have #2. I run it with a 14.8 v Cordless Revolution Lithium-ion battery pack and an AristoCraft REVO controller. At maximum (100%) on the throttle it took 61 seconds to do one loop of my mainline. The track is 87' long. According to my speed time tables that is about 20 scale mph (1:20.3).

I don't know what the typical speeds for the geese were, but I think that it would really crawl with a 12 volt battery.

Chuck


----------



## doublereefed (Jan 3, 2008)

Chuck, thanks for that info. It sounds like I'll need to work out an 18-21V system. What are people using for rechargeable batteries? 

Thanks,

-Richard


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

If you have a car, you do have access to 12 volts!

Greg


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I got a ride in Goose #7 yesterday. Our driver told us the geese needed to maintain 18 miles per hour to stay on their schedule. They were capable of 40, but he said they would rarely get close to that. The faster they went, the more they waddled. We were limited to 10mph at the museum. 

Later,

K


----------



## doublereefed (Jan 3, 2008)

Greg Elmassian said:


> If you have a car, you do have access to 12 volts!
> 
> Greg


I can see it now. Jumper cables clamped the ends of the 4' of brass track that I have...


----------



## doublereefed (Jan 3, 2008)

doublereefed said:


> I can see it now. Jumper cables clamped the ends of the 4' of brass track that I have...


I can see it now... jumper cables clamped to the ends of the 4' of brass track I have on hand...


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Car batteries are really 12.6 volts and when the engine is running it is closer to 14 volts.
For a higher voltage look at laptop power packs. Dell has 19 volts and latest ones are over 4 amps. Just make sure they are DC outputs!!
Plus car batteries can output way too much current, a laptop power pack is much safer with low current output to experiment with compared to a car battery.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Just saying that you had a way to test the speed at 12v so you could see for yourself.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

A car battery will certainly work, please use a fuse, 5 AMP or less.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I have 12 NMhi batteries (14.4 volts) in my #7 with a Critter Control from Dell's G-Scale Graphics. Works well.


----------

